# another yote



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

This was a biggon


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like it!! Very nice catch! What was the weight?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good sized one alright. He looks really peed off too. Congrats on the nice catch.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That does look like a large coyote. Plenty of nice fur on it too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice catch, great pic


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Nice yote!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice catch.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* FAWN KILLER DOWN --GRATS-----SB*


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

That is a nice one and he doesn't look very happy ...congrats !


----------

